# Shops in Grenada



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Anyone been to Grenada that might know if there are any legitimate places to pick up CCs there? 
I’m heading there in February, and I didn’t have any luck contacting the Habanos Caribbean distributor(never replied) - thought I’d check with you guys.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Much cheaper and reliable to bring your own.
And you’re much closer to Cuba today.
It’s like buying an nfl jersey in Russia.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Much cheaper and reliable to bring your own.
> 
> And you're much closer to Cuba today.
> 
> It's like buying an nfl jersey in Russia.


Bringing what I have now doesn't help me get more though 

EDIT: just checked the map... you're right I'm about 150-200 miles closer here in Michigan than I will be in Grenada - that's really funny.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

PTAaron said:


> Bringing what I have now doesn't help me get more though
> 
> EDIT: just checked the map... you're right I'm about 150-200 miles closer here in Michigan than I will be in Grenada - that's really funny.


I don't see any LCdHs in Grenada, so most of what you'll find are going to be counterfeit, unfortunately.

You might be better off bringing some of your favorite NCs rather than smoking a fake Cuban.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

PTAaron said:


> Bringing what I have now doesn't help me get more though
> 
> EDIT: just checked the map... you're right I'm about 150-200 miles closer here in Michigan than I will be in Grenada - that's really funny.


Not to disappoint, but the LCDH in Windsor has all the benefits of an LCDH. Cigars are genuine and kept pristine. The problem is Canada taxes the living hell on cigars. I bought cigars at the LCDH in Windsor that I can get genuine ones from other sources for 1/3 of the cost.

But if you want 2 or 3 to take on your trip, drive over to Windsor and get them.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

deke said:


> Not to disappoint, but the LCDH in Windsor has all the benefits of an LCDH. Cigars are genuine and kept pristine. The problem is Canada taxes the living hell on cigars. I bought cigars at the LCDH in Windsor that I can get genuine ones from other sources for 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> But if you want 2 or 3 to take on your trip, drive over to Windsor and get them.


Yeah, I've heard about the ridiculous taxes in Canada, so that's not gonna happen.

I'm not really looking for purposes of having one on vacation, but more for purchasing to add to my collection for when I'm back home. I was hoping that there might be a legitimate seller to pick up some boxes once I figure out what I am interested in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PTAaron said:


> Anyone been to Grenada that might know if there are any legitimate places to pick up CCs there?
> I'm heading there in February, and I didn't have any luck contacting the Habanos Caribbean distributor(never replied) - thought I'd check with you guys.


Last time i was in Grenada was 1983, there where more real Cuban Cigars there. In the 25 or so dead Cuban soldiers pockets , than you will find on the entire island today. Enjoy your trip bring your own.:vs_cool:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

So I’m here in Grenada now at Sandals, and just like Jamaica they have a section of Cubans in their resort shop for sale. 
This time around the full boxes are in the display case so I can get a better look at them... 
To my eyes, I’m seeing all of the “security features” listed on the Habanos site for identifying “real Habanos”. I’m going to see if they’ll let me check out the box codes tomorrow. 

The prices are high, and I’m not planning buying anything - mostly just wanting to verify for my own curiosity.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been to every Caribbean island at least two or three times and that includes Grenada... and sometimes you'll see high-end hotels that dabble in high end cigars but that doesn't mean they are real. The ports of call that tourists will walk through have "authentic" signage that purports to have real products...esp. with cigars in mind being CC's....or hotels with the same claim...and a price tag that makes you think they're authentic. BYO...that way you'll know they are real.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

So to close out this thread...
I checked out the boxes up close at the Sandals resort shop - everything appeared legit from the box codes to the tax labels with the security features and correct holograms, and even the inserts in the boxes - but I didn’t buy. 
At the airport there was a small duty free store with cigars and the boxes looked sketchy so I just laughed and walked by.


----------

